# Burrito Travesty



## Nick (Nov 1, 2013)

Warning, heavy on the foul language: 

https://medium.com/comedy-corner/fd08c0babb57


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 1, 2013)

Very very funny.

Jesus already gave me two burrito forks.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 1, 2013)

I have never been unfortunate enough to have that experience.  But if I was, my reaction would be at least as harsh.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2013)

Legit complaint. Mexican is my favorite-ist food everrrr.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2013)

I've had a few where the meat is just located in one section and that's bad enough.


----------



## speden (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe the dude should have ordered an enchilada instead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2013)

Chippotte is good anyone ever eat their?


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Chippotte is good anyone ever eat their?



Of course.   Chipotle is very good!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 2, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Of course.   Chipotle is very good!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app



It is very good, and apparently they do a good job sourcing there products(read no GMO's) But I do find it a bit obnoxious charging 2$ extra for guacamole.  All that being said, I usually suck it up and get the guac  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Of course.   Chipotle is very good!


Except when you are in Manhattan and your son wants to go there instead of finding a good local pizza place...:roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2013)

hammer said:


> Except when you are in Manhattan and your son wants to go there instead of finding a good local pizza place...:roll:



Lots of the best pizza places are gone don't feel to bad.


----------



## darent (Nov 3, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Of course.   Chipotle is very good!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app



Truman has a restaurant??


----------



## darent (Nov 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Chippotte is good anyone ever eat their?



Truman has a restaurant??


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2013)

mmmm chipotle


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy crap, I needed that laugh!


----------

